# Another flatwing for hybrids.



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They love chartreuse so why not hot pink? 

Flatwings are still my favorite fly, both to tie & to fish.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Does that fly have anything to do with that giant fish in your avatar? What is is exactly anyway? Does it have a stripe on it?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

OhJoe said:


> Does that fly have anything to do with that giant fish in your avatar? What is is exactly anyway? Does it have a stripe on it?


It's a striped bass.  Other than that, no comment.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful streamer!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

simpler rendition with extra wing.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice flies !


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

These are really cool & well tied flies. But are they flatwings? They are certainly deceiver variations...but my understanding of flatwings is a JC eye and many fine (dry fly quality) hackle for the wing, usually above sparse bucktail for profile and anti-fouling. The hackle are tied in flat for the wing, hence "flatwing." Am I right?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You are right, and that's how they are tied, with the saddle hackles running horizontally, tied onto the top of the hook. A deceiver as you know has the feathers tied in vertically on either side of the hook.

I vary the amount of bucktail based on the weight of the hook vs. where I want it in the water column.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I see that now. Thanks for the video. I think yours is very representative of the style in the video. But it just wasn't what I thought of as a flatwing, which often have no synthetic materials (eyes, epoxy, etc) and a handful of hackles creating a long, slender profile rather than a broad triangular shape like deceivers often have. 

But you've opened my eyes to the variety that flatwings can be. Now I can't wait to see the results


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I started out tying them in the more traditional manner:










..but much like every other fly I've tied, I end up changing this, that...adding eyes, different flash, etc. 

That's what hooked me on fly fishin'.  

The wider saddle hackle slows the descent even more with less feathers & gives the fly a wider profile when viewed from below.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Flatwing "purists" would never put an epoxy head on a flatwing fly..but you know what they say about purists.


(Actually, I have no idea what they say about purists... I just know I ain't one!)


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hypothetically speaking, what time of year would you start to look for hybrids in the rivers?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

5 weeks ago.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flatwing top profile:










and bottom profile, in case anyone was wondering what draws fish to this pattern:











Traditional or not, fish love them, they swim as realistically as any fly I've ever seen & the materials are simple.

My biggest complaint is that they're hard to store. A deceiver (or 50 of them) can be stored in a wallet, flat...where their shape actually improves. Since the wing is tied in flat on these, they require a lot more space in order to protect their shape. A small sacrifice, but definitely a consideration.


----------

